# Another "Hey I cleaned my car and here it is!" Post



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

We all do it and heres another one! After a 2 day uber cleaning (mainly because I had to clean, blacken, and re-proof the hood - god what a miserable job!) shes finally ready to roll 8)










Oh and heres a couple of other random pics, however I decided to omit the one of the girlfriend sucking a lolly (hey its warm and she needed to cool down) 



















Living in a lovely coastal area we may spend the next couple of days down the Gower as we also have 2 weeks off work, so Im sure I could manage a few more pics in the process :wink:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

looks smart. never get tired of looking at other peoples tt pics. its like porn for me


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Nice 8)

Nice and Shiny 

On another Topic....What icecream did she have :lol: :roll: I had a nice 99 with a flake in at ...scarbrough today  I Wanted a strawberry mivvy, but he had none left [smiley=bigcry.gif].

Tom.


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

Love the Reg on yer car, nice clean car too
Wish I had one oh wait I do


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks all. Ended up going for a long drive with the top down through the Gower and down to Caswell Bay:


















_(Spot the other half!)_



















Finally stopping off at mumbles on the way home 8) :


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Snake TT said:


> We all do it and heres another one! After a 2 day uber cleaning (mainly because I had to clean, blacken, and re-proof the hood - god what a miserable job!) shes finally ready to roll 8)


What did you blacken it with mate?

Cheers

rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > We all do it and heres another one! After a 2 day uber cleaning (mainly because I had to clean, blacken, and re-proof the hood - god what a miserable job!) shes finally ready to roll 8)
> ...


yeh i wondered that too!! mine needs doing but didnt want to fabsil it just incase it doesnt make it darker?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

matty1985 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Snake TT said:
> ...


Fabsil is a great product. When you apply it you think it covers up those dull patches. However when it dries the marks are back. Looks great when you get first rainfall after application though!

So come on mate - what did you blacken it with?

cheers

rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Fabsil is a great product. When you apply it you think it covers up those dull patches. However when it dries the marks are back. Looks great when you get first rainfall after application though!
> 
> So come on mate - what did you blacken it with?
> 
> ...


yeh thats the feeling i had ive scrubbed my roof now its all clean with no green moss on it just need to gt it darker and ill be happy. i didnt want to waste my time with the fabsil to find its patchy with the light spots....


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ive been using the Renovo kit. To be honest leaving the renovo softop top cleaner on for almost an hour before scrubbing off was the only way I managed to remove all the green. Every other product has failed despite my most determined efforts!

Then I painted on the renovo soft top blackening stuff. Its like water so its a really messy job. I cling filmed the windows and paintwork before starting which saved a lot of heartache.

Finally the renovo soft top proofer which again is like water. Same applies here, cling film everything before you start.

The results are very good as long as youve done it right, however after dropping the top a few times the crease marks are very prominent. Saying that, this is quite normal for a soft top i suppose. Its good now for almost a year, during which time I may trade it for a Coupe or even a.............Mk II


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

One more


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't you just love rag tops, nice looking specimen indeed. Think hard before going hard top :wink:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

forest said:


> ..........Think hard before going hard top :wink:


.... No pun intended ??

TTitan


----------

